# Unplanned pregnancy!



## MiniSheep (Apr 29, 2018)

I got my first sheep a couple of months ago. They are year old Shetland sheep and are twin sisters. We were told they were not bred when we got them, but the other day we found out that one of them was! After talking with a vet yesterday, we decided that she had ketosis. Yesterday, she was always able to stand but seemed lethargic and had muscle tremors. After giving her propylene glycol this afternoon and evening, she still has a few muscle tremors but is eating, drinking, and has energy. So I guess my questions are...
1) Should I be concerned that her lambs (probably twins) were jeopardized?
2) Can sheep come out of having ketosis without any lasting effects?
3) Should I be doing anything else to help her (she is eating hay now and I am giving her propylene glycol)
4) Considering the time of year and that her udder is bagged up, when should I expect that she will lamb? 
Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't have sheep... so no help...

but wow that sounds like too much excitement.   Welcome to BYH!  I am sure a sheep person will be along in the morning to help you out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome. Sorry that you’ve had a rough ride already. I’ll tag a few sheep people.

@secuono @farmerjan @Mike CHS @Baymule @Sheepshape @High Desert Cowboy (ones that I can think of for now.)


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 30, 2018)

Ketosis is pretty common in sheep.  It is more common in sheep that are carrying multiple lambs.  I do not have much experience with  smaller breeds like shetlands, but we have had it often in the dorsets.  
1) there should be no lasting affects to the lambs.  It is the drain on the ewe's system and she is usually the only showing the effects.
2)The ewes don't usually have any real lasting affects if you can keep up their nutrition level.  There isn't alot of room in there for them to really eat enough so the pregnancy is pulling nutrition from the muscles and even the bones.  That is why she got wobbly, it is the obvious affect of the body pulling reserves from the muscles.
3) Are you giving her grain?  She needs an increase in nutrient intake, but not so much that she gets an overbalance.  I don't know how much the smaller breeds eat, but she should be getting some grain.  We start to add alfalfa hay to our Dall ewes about 1 month before lambing and continue it for at least a month after the last one has lambed.  Higher protein and there are trace minerals/vitamins in alfalfa due to the way it has such an extensive root system and can "mine" the soil.  We will feed about 1/2 sq bale to about 20 ewes a day.  Not alot, but they all get a little and it seems to tip the balance with them getting extra nutrition.  
It will not hurt the other lamb to get it if you decide to add it to their diet. I would think that a leaf (section) or even only part of a leaf of alfalfa should really help.
4)  If she is uddering up then lambs should be close.  They do not usually udder up too far in advance.

This is also a reason to be very careful when you have lambs that you band the ram lambs at day old.  They become very active at anything over 3 months.  Both the males and females.  Since we raise our dall sheep for their horns, we do not band the rams.  We have had 4 month old ram lambs breed back the adult sheep and not realized it until we get some surprise babies.  I think that the smaller breeds tend to become more sexually mature at younger ages.  
I can think of several jersey (cow) heifers that have started showing heats before 8 months and a one that got bred while still sucking her momma, and I had to abort her so that it wouldn't kill her to calve at 14 months.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 30, 2018)

I think she should be fine considering you are treating her. Looks like you caught it early. As mentioned above bagging up means you should be seeing lambs soon. Best of Luck!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, you ( she!) and her unborn lambs should be fine, BUT you must give her supplementary food. Over here we use 'ewe nuts'...18% protein, oils etc. and also (for groups of pregnant ewes), ewe & lamb 'lick'....contains molasses, oils,vitamins and minerals. Start with small amounts and build up, then keep her on supplements for about 4-6 weeks after birth  whilst she is lactating heavily.

If your weather is very cold right now a spell indoors will reduce her calorie requirements and keep her out of ketosis.

I've had several unplanned pregnancies in young ewes this year due to a very athletic ram belonging to my neighbour. I've also (like farmerjan) had 4 month old ram lambs manage to impregnate tall adult ewes.

Good Luck


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks @farmerjan and @Sheepshape. I figured it was very similar to goats but didn’t want to say anything without sheep experience.


----------



## MiniSheep (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you for everybody's help and support! She is looking better now but I will try to give her some more nutritional intake. It looks like the lambs are close to being born! What a hectic but exciting learning experience


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Keep us posted!  that the rest goes well! 

P.S. We like pictures around here. Lol


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 30, 2018)

Don't be afraid to use the propoleyne glycol to keep the energy levels up.  Not saying she needs it by the gallon, but to just help support her at this point.  Any extra feed you can get in her, that is higher in protein, 18 to 24% will help also.  Looking forward to hearing how she is doing, and hoping for a successful lambing.  Small and a set of twins or trips would be better than one big one....


----------



## Baymule (Apr 30, 2018)

what they said...... If you don't have them on a sheep mineral, then offer them some. I give my ewes sheep mineral, dolomite lime and Azomite rock dust. The lambs eat up the Azomite, mineral and dolomite, in that order. The ewes hit it all pretty heavy while pregnant and lactating, then slack off. 

I originally bought the Azomite for the garden. Then I saw lambs licking dirt from a fresh gopher hill, so offered them the Azomite. They really dug in and I have kept it out for the sheep ever since. 

http://azomite.com/

This is the dolomite that I buy at Lowes, but any dolomite lime will do.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Timberline...MIxp6__7Pj2gIVFdRkCh1JigrmEAQYAiABEgKcgfD_BwE


----------



## MiniSheep (Apr 30, 2018)

The ewe is acting completely normal now other than labored and quick breathing. She still has her wool on and the weather reached 70 degrees today. Could she be hot, is this a symptom of ketosis, or is she getting ready to lamb? 
Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## mysunwolf (May 1, 2018)

She could be hot, I'm a big fan of temperature taking to make sure they don't have fevers (over 103 or so). There will be other more obvious symptoms as she gets ready to lamb--pawing the ground, finding a secluded spot, standing up and laying down again, pre-contractions where she kind of spasms and looks at her back end. Ketosis she will be a lot more lethargic and "glazed-eyed," not eating. About to lamb she will be a little concentrated and frantic. If that makes sense. How is she this morning?


----------



## MiniSheep (May 1, 2018)

That makes total sense! Thank you for the help I will take her temp today. She looks like she is breathing slower this morning and still no signs of lambing yet...


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2018)

Greetings and welcome! You came to the right place for help! We have some really great Sheeple here. Please add at least your general location to your profile as climate may have bearing on recommendations/suggestions. Make yourself at home and browse around. There's a wealth of info in the various threads. Glad to have to with us. Good luck with the soon to happen lambing and hope the ewe does fine and recovers fully!


----------



## MiniSheep (May 11, 2018)

The ewe is doing great and had a single ram lamb last night. Both are happy and healthy as of now!


----------



## luvmypets (May 11, 2018)

Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## Baymule (May 11, 2018)

Awww...... so cute! Congrats on a fine new lamb.


----------



## farmerjan (May 12, 2018)

Glad to see that she lambed and that both ewe and lamb are doing good.  It is really better for her at this point that she has only one to feed.  I was concerned for the size of the lamb if it was a single, being too big for her to easily have it.  
Welcome to the world of sheep in a hurry!!!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Congrats! As Bay would say, you are now a Lamby Mammy   Since it's a ram lamb, have you made any decisions as to future for him?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 13, 2018)

Actually, I think @Baymule says “Lammy Grammy” lol


----------



## Baymule (May 13, 2018)

Either one works! LOL


----------

